# CTF-Termin - 29.März 09 Luxembourg - Müllerthal



## rofl0r (1. Dezember 2008)

Es gibt schonmal den Termin fuers neue Jahr 

http://rando.coolbikers.lu//


----------



## Klinger (1. Dezember 2008)

Das werde ich mir doch glatt vormerken!
Gruß
Winfried


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobilas (1. Dezember 2008)

Aijo, do simma dabei !
Echt schöne Gegend da, viele Treppenstufen zwar, aber sonst sehr cool 
Das trag ich doch gleich mal ein...
Gruß
Roland


----------



## Markus (MW) (1. Dezember 2008)

Sehr schön, die Bilder aus dem letzten Jahr sind sehr viel versprechend. 
Ist sicher genau das richtige für uns. 

Ich nehme den Termin mit in den neuen Kalender mit auf. 
Dieser wird die nächsten Tage online gehen.


----------



## Klinger (2. Dezember 2008)

@ Tobilas: alles fahrbar!!


----------



## Tobilas (2. Dezember 2008)

@Klinger : Ihr reesche mich off !!! 
Das wird ne schöne Revival-Tour....
Gruß
Roland


----------



## Calli Potter (2. Dezember 2008)

Die Bilder sehen mal echt nicht schlecht aus!! Dort sind viele Bodenproben entnommen worden  Werde mir den Termin für 2009 auch mal eintragen!! 

@ Markus:
Bitte früh genug wieder bescheid sagen


----------



## Dr.Slown (3. Dezember 2008)

hi,
ich denke das wird der erste des jahres.

siehr doch ganz nett aus.

gruß
Doc


----------



## Dämon__ (14. Dezember 2008)

den Termin habe ich mir auch mal in meinem Kalender geschrieben, sieht ja richtig einladend aus.


----------



## wilde.lilli (9. Januar 2009)

Hört sich wirklich gut an, die Verpflegung ist auch nicht schlecht ;-)

Ich bin auch dabei, nur die "Bodenproben" müssen nicht sein, aber wir - die Köllervalley-Biker - üben daran.

vg Lilli


----------



## Calli Potter (11. Januar 2009)

Bodenproben zu dieser Zeit sind schlimmer als wenn es draußen ein bissel wärmer ist  Aber ich übe auch noch dran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

